# Salary levels in Berlin



## shankar89 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello, 

I have got a few opportunities in Germany and in the middle of interviews. I'm a MBA grad from India and get about 25-30L PA. Some of my batchmates from similar background to me get ~120K USD in the US. What is the typical salary levels that would suit my background and my level in Germany that I can quote during interviews? would really help if you could share some benchmarks. 

Right now I get salary offers starting from 60K and upwards of 80K Euros Per annum. Is that a good salary for a person from my background in Berlin? I'm into Business Development kind of profile 6 years experience with MBA. 

Please share your inputs, will be helpful. Thanks

Regards,


----------

